# Zone Alarm Help



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I used to use Zone Alarm, but then when a new verson came out last July I experienced a problem. If I would dial up w/o ZA running, no web pages would load, until of coarse I opened ZA. Now this became a hassle since I dont want ZA to load on start up and I only want it running when using P2P file sharing programs. I know there was a way to get around this in the options in ZA Pro, and I assume it would be the same in normal ZA, but I forgot how to do it. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I haven't used ZA in a long time, but isn't there an option to allow programs always to access the net without permission? This probably won't help but maybe you could check the option (programs) to allow it to always access the net. Like I said, it's been awhile since I've used it.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

No help here Steve, Last program I used when I had a Broadband connection was BlackIce. I really dont use it to much now that I'm back to dial up.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Rage that might be it  Once I regain access to my other computer Ill check it out.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I downloaded the newest version of ZA Pro last night and Im happy to say that I am no longer having the problem mentioned above


----------

